# Termites?



## G-Rot (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm helping my parents remodel my grandpa's old house that was built in the 40's by my grandpa himself. We notices this on the outside of the house. Do you think we're dealing with termites?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't tell much from that picture. Kind of looks like blown insulation that has come pouring out of a cavity in the wall. Probably an animal has been in there as rotten as it looks.


----------



## G-Rot (Jun 21, 2017)

Here are some more pics that are closer up. That is definitely some sort of saw dust coming out of the wall.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

It certainly does look like it has had either termites or carpenter ants or both.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Be careful with the asbestos siding. Don't cut any of it with a saw and cause airborne particles without every one wearing breathing apparatus.


----------



## G-Rot (Jun 21, 2017)

Alright thanks for the input. We'll have to get someone out here to look at the rest of the house for termites and other pests. That siding is going to be a nasty project. We definitely want to get rid of it but we know it's nasty stuff so we're not just gonna start tearing it off.


----------

